# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  التحويل من ليبيا إلي مصر جامعة المنصورة

## ياسمين

*الطعن رقم 2358 لسنة 39 ق جلسة 27/8/2000*

*تحويل طلاب الجامعات* 

        ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى علي أن التعليم العالي بجميع كلياته ومعاهده هو الركيزة الأساسية لتزويد المجتمع بالمتخصصين والفنيين والخبراء ،ويتعين ربط أهدافه وأسس تنظيمه بحاجات المجتمع – وهو ما تطلبته المادة (18) من الدستور – فالدوله تكفل التعليم واستقلال الجامعات ومراكز لبحث العلمي بما يحقق الربط بينه وبين حاجات العمل والإنتاج ، وإذا كانت الفرص التي تلتزم الدولة بإتاحتها للراغبين في الالتحاق بالتعليم العالي مقيدة بإمكانيتها الفعلية والتي قد تقصر علي استيعابهم جميعا – فإن السبيل الوحيد إلي فض تزاحمهم وتنافسهم علي هذه الفرص المحدودة  – لا يتأتى إلا بتحديد مستحقيها وترتيبهم فيما بينهم وفق شروط موضوعية يتحقق من خلالها مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص والمساواة أمام القانون ، ومن هذا المنطق صاغ المشرع أحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 ولائحته التنفيذية ، وحددت المادة (19) منه اختصاصات المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ومنها رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعي وتنظيم قبول الطلاب في الجامعات وتحديد أعدادهم ، وقضي في المادة (196) بإصدار اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء علي عرض وزير التعليم العالي ، وتتولى اللائحة التنفيذية تنظيم المسائل التي حددها القانون ومن بينها تحديد شروط قبول الطلاب وقيدهم ، وتنفيذا لذلك أصدر رئيس الجمهورية القرار رقم 809 لسنة 1975 باللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات ، ونص في المادة (74) علي أن يحدد المجلس الأعلى للجامعات في نهاية كل عام جامعي بناء علي اقتراح مجالس  الجامعات – عدد الطلاب من أبناء جمهورية مصر العربية الذين يقبلون في كل كلية أو معهد في العام الجامعي التالي من بين الحاصلين علي شهادة الثانوية العامة أو علي الشهادات المعادلة ، ونص في المادة (87) قبل تعديلها بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 354 لسنة 1991  علي أنه :" يضع المجلس الأعلى للجامعات القواعد المنظمة لقبول تحويل ونقل الطلاب من كليات أو معاهد غير تابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات ، وقد أصدر المجلس الأعلى للجامعات قرار بتاريخ 18 مارس 1991 بحظر تحويل الطلاب المصريين من الجامعات الأجنبية إلي الجامعات المصرية إلا إذا كان الطالب حاصلا علي الحد الأدنى في شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها للقبول بالكلية المعنية التي يرغب في التحويل إليها علي أن يتم التحويل مركزيا عن طريق مكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات ، وإمعانا في تأكيد هذا الشرط صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 354 لسنة 1991 بتعديل المادة (87) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات ، وحظر تحويل الطلاب من الجامعات والمعاهد غير التابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لأحكامه إلا إذا كان الطالب حاصلا علي الحد الأدنى في شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها للقبول بالكلية المعنية التي يرغب في تحويله أو نقل إليها علي أن يتم التحويل مركزيا عن طريق مكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا ، وأجاز لوزير التعليم في حالات الضرورة القصوى ولظروف غير متوقعة تحويل الطلاب وفقا للقواعد والضوابط التي يصدر بها قرار مكن رئيس الجمهورية.
        ومن حيث أن مفاد ما تقدم أن النظام القانوني للجامعات المصرية سواء قبل تدخل المجلس الأعلى للجامعات أو بعد تعديل المادة ( 87) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات لم يكن يسمح بأي حال من الأحوال بالاستثناء من شرط المجموع الكلي للدرجات في الثانوية العامة – بحسبانه المعيار الموضوعي الوحيد للتميز بين الطلاب في شغلهم المقاعد الشاغرة بالكليات والمعاهد الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات وسواء أكان ذلك عند الالتحاق مباشرة بالجامعة بعد حصولهم علي الثانوية العامة – أم كان عند تحويلهم أو نقلهم من جامعات لا تخضع للقانون المذكور كما هو الحال بالنسبة لجامعة بيروت العربية ، وبذلك يكون المشرع قد وضع حدا للشكوك حول الضوابط والأعراف التي جرت عليها خطأ – بعض الجامعات ، وأوجه التحايل التي كان البعض يلجأ إليها ، وأوضحت جمع الجامعات المصرية ملتزمة بالضوابط التي وضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وأكدتها المادة ( 87 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات .
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_*  مجلس الدولة*
*محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة* 
*          الدائرة الأولى*
*مسودة بأسباب ومنطوق الحكم الصادر بجلسة 18       /   12/2006*

*في الدعوى رقم  1530  لسنة  27 ق**المقامة من /* 
ضد 1- رئيس جامعة المنصورة                            2 - عميد كلية الطب بجامعة المنصورة
3- وزير التعليم العالي                   
الوقائع 
أقامت المدعية هذه الدعوى بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ 29 /11 /2004 طلبت فى ختامها الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار جهة الإدارة السلبي بالامتناع عن إصدار القرار بقبول تحويلها من كلية الطب جامعة النقاط الخمس بدولة ليبيا إلى السنة المناظرة بكلية الطب بجامعة المنصورة على أن ينفذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية دون إعلان وإلزام الجامعة المصروفات 
          وقالت شرحا لدعواها أنها طالبة بكلية كلية الطب جامعة النقاط الخمس بدولة ليبيا  واجتازت الفرقة اإعدادية والأولى والثانية وترغب فى التحويل إلى السنة المناظرة بكلية الطب جامعة المنصورة لأنها كانت تقيم مع والدها بهذه الدولة حيث كان متعاقدا مع اللجنة الشعبية بهذه الدولة والذى تم إنهاء تعاقده  مما اضطرها للعودة إلى أرض الوطن وأصبح لزوما عليها هي الأخرى العودة والتحويل إلى جامعة المنصورة وتقدمت بطلب لوزير التعليم العالي وبطلب لرئيس جامعة المنصورة لتحويلها ونقل قيدها إلى كلية الطب بجامعة المنصورة بالسنة المناظرة ولم تتلقي ردا على طلبها ونعت المدعي على امتناع الجامعة عن قبول تحويلها مخالفته للقانون لأن والدها قد توفى فى حين  أن بقائها بالدولة المشار إليها يتطلب وجود كفيل حتى يمكن استكمال دراستها بالإضافة إلى تعرضها للعديد من للمخاطر المعيشة والدراسة وهي تحتاج لمن يحيطها بالرعاية وكان القانون قد ألزم وزير التعليم العالي فى حالة توافر حالة من حالات الضرورة القصوى وظروف غير متوقعة التحويل أو النقل إلى الكلية المناظرة وهو ما استقر عليه القضاء بمجلس الدولة وأنهت صحيفة دعواها بما سلف ذكره من طلبات 
ونظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلساتها على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعية حافظتى  مستندات طويتا على المستندات المعلاة بهما  وقدم الحاضر عن الجامعة حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها ومذكرة دفاع مذكرة دفاع طلب فى ختامها الحكم 
أولا : عدم قبول الدعوى شكلا بالنسبة للمدعي عليهما الأول لرفعها على غير ذى صفة 
ثانيا: رفض الدعوى بشقيها العاجل والموضوعي
و قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتحضيرها وإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فيها 
وجرى تحضير الدعوى بهيئة مفوضي الدولة بجلساتها على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعية حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها 
وقدمت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا بالرأي القانوني فى الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات
ونظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلسة 3/4/2005 وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات وفيها قدم الحاضر عن الدولة حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها 
وبجلسة 4/12/2006 تقرر حجز الدعوى للحكم بجلسة  اليوم وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به 
المحكمةبعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولةمن حيث إن المدعية تهدف إلى الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار جهة الإدارة  برفض بقبول تحويل كريمة المدعى من كلية الطب جامعة النقاط الخمس بدولة ليبيا إلى السنة المناظرة بكلية الطب بجامعة المنصورة على أن ينفذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية دون إعلان وإلزام الجامعة المصروفات 
ومن حيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلا بالنسبة للمدعي عليه الأول لرفعها على غير ذى صفة فإن المقرر قانونا أن رئيس جامعة المنصورة هو الذى يمثلها قانونا أمام القضاء والغير  وبهذه الصفة وجه له طلب تحويل المدعية 
ومن حيث أنه عن شكل الدعوى فإنها استوفت سائر أوضاعها الشكلية ومن ثم فهي مقبولة شكلا 
 ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإن المادة ( 7 ) من الدستور  تنص على أن  " يقوم المجتمع على التضامن الاجتماعى،
وتنص المادة ( 8 ) منه  على أن " تكفل الدولة تكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين 
وتنص المادة (13)منه  على أن العمل حق وواجب وشرف تكفله الدولة ويكون العاملون بأن الوظائف العامة حق للمواطنين 
وتنص المادة (16) بأن تكفل الدولة الخدمات الثقافية والاجتماعية 
وتنص المادة (18) منه على أن التعليم حق تكفله الدولة وهو إلزامى فى المرحلة الابتدائية ... وتشرف الدولة على التعليم كله، وتكفل استقلال الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمى وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بينه وبين حاجات المجتمع والإنتاج 
وتنص المادة (120) منه على أن التعليم فى مؤسسات الدولة التعليمية مجانى فى مراحله المختلفة.
وقد حرص المشرع الدستورى حرصاً بالغاً على تقرير مبدأ سيادة القانون فنص على ديباجته على أن ( سيادة القانون ليست ضماناً مطلوباً لحرية الفرد فحسب لكنها الأساس الوحيد لمشروعية السلطة فى نفس الوقت) 
وأفرد الباب الرابع لهذا المبدأ الذى جعله المشرع الدستورى بالنص الصريح أساس الحكم فى الدولة ( م 64) كما نص فى المادة (65) على أن تخضع الدولة للقانون واستقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانات أساسية لحماية الحقوق والحريات العامة، وقد نصت المادة 57 من الدستور لحماية الحقوق والحريات العامة، وقد نصت المادة 57 من الدستور على أن كل اعتداء على الحقوق والحريات التى يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلاً لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء 
وتحقيقاً لما نص عليه الدستور من مبادئ أساسية بشأن التعليم الجامعى فقد نصت المادة (1) من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 بتنظيم الجامعات على أن الجماعات تختص بكل ما يتعلق بالتعليم الجامعى والبحث العلمى الذى تقوم به كلياتها فى سبيل خدمة المجتمع والارتقاء به حضارياً متوخية فى ذلك المساهمة فى رقى الفكر وتقدم العلم وتنمية القيم الإنسانية وتزويد البلاد بالمتخصصين والفنيين والخبراء فى مختلف المجالات وإعداد الإنسان المزود بأصول المعرفة وطرائق البحث المتقدمة والقيم الرفيعة .. ....
        كما نصت المادة 169 على أن التعليم مجانى لأبناء الجمهورية فى جميع المراحل التعليمية.
وقد نصت المادة 196 على أن ( تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالى وبعد أخذ رأى مجالس الجامعات وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات – وتتولى هذه اللائحة بصفة عامة وضع الإطار العام لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وبيان النظم والأحكام العامة المشتركة بين الجامعات وتلك المشتركة بين بعض كلياتها ومعاهدها وتنظيم هذه ،علاوة على المسائل المحددة فى القانون المسائل الآتية بصفة خاصة:
1-   .......2-..........3-......
4-   شروط قبول الطلاب وقيدهم ورسوم الخدمات التى تؤدى إليهم.
وقد نصت المادة 54 من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 فى شأن تنظيم الجامعات والصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 على أن "يحدد المجلس الأعلى للجامعات فى نهاية كل عام جامعى بناء على اقتراح مجالس الجامعات بعد أخذ رأى مجالس الكليات المختلفة عدد الطلاب من أبناء جمهورية مصر العربية الذين يقبلون فى كل كلية أو معهد فى العام الجامعى التالى من بين الحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو على الشهادات المعادلة.
ومع مراعاة الشروط المؤهلة للقبول بكل كلية يحدد المجلس الأعلى للجامعات عدد الطلاب الذين يقبلون من غير أبناء جمهورية مصر العربية بقرار منه، وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد المقبولين أو المحولين فى كل كلية عن (90%) من عدد الطلاب المقبولين من أبناء جمهورية مصر العربية.
كما نصت المادة 70 على أن يشترط لقيد الطالب فى الجامعة للحصول على درجة الليسانس أو البكالوريوس.
1- أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها ويكون القبول بترتيب درجات النجاح مع مراعاة التوزيع الجغرافى وفقاً لما يقرره المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وبعد أخذ رأى مجالس الجامعات ومجالس الكليات ... .......
ومن حيث أنه يبين من مجموع النصوص الدستورية والقانونية واللائحية السابقة أن التعليم الجامعى فى مصر هو حق لكل مواطن مصرى يكفله الدستور على نفقة الشعب لكل مؤهل لهذا التعليم وذلك حتى يتسنى له مباشرة حقه فى العمل وخدمة أمته من خلال شغل الوظائف العامة المختلفة على أساس الجدارة والكفاءة والأهلية وفى إطار الشرعية وسيادة القانون.
فحق التعليم الجامعى حق عام وأساسى وجوهرى لكل شاب مصرى ولا سبيل لبلوغه هذا الحق وفقاً للدستور وأحكام تنظيم الجامعات ولائحته التنفيذية إلا بمقتضى المباراة فى الكفاءة العلمية فى شهادة الثانوية العامة وبمراعاة التوزيع الجغرافى وعلى أساس مبدأ المساواة بين المواطنين فى الحقوق العامة ومع الالتزام بمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص ومدى توفير الإمكانيات المتاحة للتعليم الجامعى على نفقة الدولة وكل ذلك لا شك يمثل أصلاً من الأصول العامة للنظام الدستورى والنظام العام الجامعى المصرى.
وإذا ما كانت الإمكانيات التى توفرها وتخصصها الدولة للتعليم الجامعى بحسب إمكانياتها الاقتصادية والمالية بمراعاة حاجات المجتمع و أولويات احتياجه لتحقيق التنمية والتقدم لا تسمح بقبول كل حاصل على شهادة الثانوية العامة بالتعليم الجامعى ومن ثم يتعين إجراء هذه المفاضلة بين الناجحين وتحديد الأولوية فى الحصول على حق التعليم الجامعى الالتزام بما قرره الدستور من مبادئ وأصول عامة تمثل أسس النظام العام الدستورى بالنسبة للتعليم الجامعى، ومن ثم فإن هذا الحق العام فى التعليم الجامعى على نفقة الشعب الذى يمثل الحلقة الأخيرة فى التعليم والذى يؤهل لحق عام آخر هو تولى الوظائف العامة، هو أبرز ميدان يتحتم الالتزام فى نطاقه بكل دقة بمبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص بين المصريين، فلا ينبغى أن ينهل من هذا التعليم على نفقة الدولة إلا من يستحق ذلك وفقاً لأحكام الدستور والقانون وبناء على كفاءته وجدارته العلمية التى يدل عليها مستوى نجاحه فى امتحان الثانوية العامة وفقاً لمجموع درجاته ولا شك أن الإخلال بالمساواة فى هذا الخصوص من شأنه إهدار حق عام من حقوق المصريين والعدوان على هذه الحقوق العامة لا يرتب أثر ولا يتحصن ولو طال الزمن وبحسب صريح نص المادة 57 من الدستور يعد هذا العدوان جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم كذلك وإهدار المساواة ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص يبرز الفتنه والحقد بين أفراد المجتمع ويحطم آمال الشباب المشروعة فى الحصول على حقهم الدستورى فى التعليم الجامعى إذا ما تفاوتت فرصة كل منهم فى الحصول على هذا التعليم دون معيار موضوعى محدد يتفق مع طبيعة هذا التعليم وغايات المجتمع منه مرتبطة بالمصلحة القومية العليا للأمة فى تحقيق التنمية والتقدم وهى تحتم إتاحة الفرصة لكل الشباب القادر بكفاءته وعمله ومثابرته على تلقى هذا التعليم والأهلية لخدمة الشعب سواء فى عمل خاص أو من خلال الوظائف العامة المختلفة التى لا يجوز مباشرتها أو توليها إلا بعد الحصول على المؤهل الجامعى وذلك على أساس معيار موضوعى يقوم على جدارتهم وتأهيلهم وعملهم ومثابرتهم فى التحصيل والتعليم وليس على أية اعتبارات أخرى بعيدة عن الجد والمثابرة فى تحصيل العلم فى مرحلة التعليم الثانوى والأخذ بهذه الاعتبارات الأخرى لاشك من شأنه فضلاً عن إهدار أحكام أساسية فى الدستور والقانون أن يقوض دعامة من الدعامات الرئيسية التى حرص الدستور على إرسائها فى المجتمع وهى التضامن الاجتماعى الذى يقوم عليه السلام الاجتماعى......
ومن حيث أنه فى ضوء هذه المبادئ الأساسية وأهمها أن الدستور قد جعل التعليم الجامعى على نفقة الشعب حقاً من الحقوق العامة للمصريين، فقد تضمن قانون تنظيم الجامعات ولائحته التنفيذية على نحو ما سلف بيانه النصوص الصريحة التى تحتم الالتزام بهذه المبادئ الدستورية العامة وبصفة خاصة فيما يتعلق بشرط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة وعلى المجموع الذى يسمح بالالتحاق فى كلية محددة وفقاً لما يقرره المجلس الأعلى للجامعات فى حدود الأولوية بين الناجحين حسب جدارتهم ودرجة تأهيلهم العلمى وتحصيلهم، فهذه الأولوية أساسها عمل كل منهم وجهده ومثابرته على الدرس والتحصيل وحسن أداء الامتحان بما يمكنه من الحصول على مجموع درجات أكبر فى شهادة الثانوية العامة.
ومن حيث أنه فى ضوء كل هذه المبادئ الأساسية فقد نظم قانون تنظيم الجامعات أداء الجامعات لرسالتها فى توفير هذا الحق التعليمى الجامعى والتزمت بهذه الأصول العامة اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الجامعات فيما يتعلق بتنظيم أمور قبول الطلاب وتحويلهم بالنسبة للجامعات المصرية من كلية إلى كلية مناظرة أو غير مناظرة فى ذات الجامعة أو فى جامعة أخرى مصرية خاضعة للقانون المذكور.
ومن حيث أنه كما سلف القول فإن هذا الحق لا يجوز فى الأحوال العادية الحصول عليه ابتداء إلا لمن حصل على شهادة الثانوية العامة وبحسب مجموع درجاته فى هذه الشهادة بصفة أساسية وجوهرية فضلاً عن مراعاة التوزيع الجغرافى وأية ضوابط أخرى يقررها المجس الأعلى للجامعات لا تتعارض مع ذلك أو تعطله على أى وجه من الوجوه.
وبناء على ذلك جميعه فإنه قد انطوت اللائحة التنفيذية للمجلس الأعلى للجامعات فيما يتعلق بقواعد التحويل ونقل القيد بين الكليات على أحكام المادة 86 التى لا تجيز النظر فى تحويل طلاب الفرقة الإعدادية والأولى فى الكليات التى ليس بها مقاعد إعدادية من الكليات المتناظرة إلا فى الحالات الآتية:
إذا كان الطالب حاصلاً على الحد الأدنى للمجموع الذى وصل إليه القبول فى الكلية وكانت إمكانيات الكلية تسمح بتحويله وبموافقة مجلس كل من الكليتين.
ويجوز نقل قيد الطالب من كلية إلى أخرى غير مناظرة فى ذات الجامعة أو فى جامعة أخرى بقرار من مجلس الكليتين وذلك بشرط أن يكون سنة حصوله على الثانوية العامة مستوفياً الشروط المؤهلة للقبول بالكلية وحاصلاً على المجموع الذى قبلته الكلية فى تلك السنة .. وقد نصت المادة 87 على أن يضع المجلس الأعلى للجامعات القواعد المنظمة لقبول التحول ويصدر باعتماد التحويل أو نقل القيد قرار من رئيس الجامعة التى يتم التحويل أو النقل إليها أو ممن ينيبه من نوابه.
ومن حيث أنه يبين مما سلف بيانه أنه رغم أن المادة 87 من لائحة التنفيذية للجامعات لم تقيد المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بقواعد موضوعية فى النقل أو التحويل من الجامعات غير الخاضعة لأحكام قانون الجامعات ومنها الجامعات الأجنبية إلا أن سلطة هذا المجلس فى وضع قواعد هذا النقل بالتحويل مقيدة بأحكام الدستور وقانون الجامعات والمبادئ العامة الدستورية بشأن هذا التعليم ومن ثم فإن المجلس الأعلى للجامعات يختص بوضع قواعد تحويل الطلاب ونقل قيدهم من الجامعات الأجنبية إلى الجامعات المصرية استناداً إلى ما يقرره له القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 بشأن تنظيم الجامعات فى المادة 69 منه من اختصاص برسم السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعى والبحث العلمى فى الجامعات والعمل على توجيهها وتنسيقها بما يتفق مع حاجات البلاد وإلى ما له بمقتضى ذات المادة من سلطة تنظيم قبول الطلاب فى الجامعات وتحديد إعدادهم ( فتوى الجمعية العمومية الصادرة بجلسة 15/3/1989 (ملف رقم 100/2/5) ومباشرة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات لهذا الاختصاص مقيده بالمبادئ الأساسية التى نص عليها الدستور وبالمبادئ والأسس العامة المنظمة لحق التعليم الجامعى لكل مصرى، وكذا بمبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص وبالمبادئ والأصول العامة للنظام الجامعى المصرى التى نصت عليها صراحة نصوص قانون تنظيم الجامعات ولائحته التنفيذية على النحو المبين تفصيلاً فيما سلف بيانه والتى تتمثل فى ضرورة أن يتوفر فيمن يجوز تحويله من الجامعات الأجنبية إلى الجامعات المصرية أن يكون حاصلاً على الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها وأن يكون حاصلاً على المجموع اللازم للالتحاق بالكلية المناظرة فى سنة حصوله على الثانوية العامة ولا يجوز على أى وجه للمجلس الأعلى للجامعات فيما يضعه من قواعد تحويل الطلاب من الجامعات لكل مصرى على سبيل المساواة وبمراعاة مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص فإن خرج المجلس على تلك المبادئ والأصول الدستورية العامة كانت القواعد التى يصدرها فى هذا الشأن منعدمة لا أثر لها قانوناً لمخالفتها لمبادئ أساسية تمثل جانباً جوهريا من النظام العام الدستورى المصرى من جهة ولمخالفتها كذلك لأحكام المبادئ الأساسية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات ولائحته الأساسية ويوصم كذلك بالانعدام جميع قرارات التحويل والقيد الفردية التى تتم استناداً إلى القواعد المنعدمة قانوناً التى يضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بالمخالفة لأحكام الدستور والقانون.
               ومن حيث أنه إذا كان ما سلف ذكره هو صحيح أحكام الدستور والقانون فى الظروف العادية فإنه يتعين تحديد إطار سلطة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات والقيود التى لا يستطيع الخروج عليها فى حالات الضرورة العامة الملحة والطوارئ الاستثنائية العامة.
ومع التسليم بالأصول الدستورية العامة السالف بيانها فى الظروف العادية للدولة والمجتمع من أن سيادة القانون أساس الحكم فى الدولة وتخضع الدولة للقانون وأن المواطنين لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة وأن لكل مصرى حق التعليم الجامعى على سبيل المساواة وبمراعاة مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص على أساس الكفاءة والجدارة فإن حالات الضرورة الملحة فى ظروف الطوارئ الاستثنائية العامة الأصول الدستورية الحاكمة للشرعية خلالها وفقاً لأحكام الدستور وفى الحدود التى قررتها دون تجاوز أو توسع أو قياس. فى هذا المعنى فتوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع جلسة 5/6/1991  ملف رقم  86/6/432).مجموعة السنتان الخامسة والأربعون والسادسة والأربعون المبدأ رقم 102 ص 334 وما بعدها
 ومن حيث أنه عقب صدور هذه الفتوى صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية بتعديل أحكام مادة 87  من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49لسنة1972 في شأن تنظيم الجامعات الصادرة بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 809لسنة1975 معدلة بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 354 لسنة 1991 ليكون نصها على النحو الأتى  "لا يجوز التحويل ونقل قيد الطلاب من كليات أو معاهد غير تابعة بالنسبة للطلاب المقيدين بكليات ومعاهد غير تابعة للجامعات الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات إلا إذا كان الطالب حاصلا على الحد الأدنى فى شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها للقبول بالكلية المعنية التى يرغب فى تحويله او نقل قيده إليها وعلى أن يتم التحويل مركزيا عن طريق مكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا .
ويجوز لوزير التعليم العالى فى حالات الضرورة القصوى  ولظروف غير متوقعه تحويل الطلاب وفقا للقواعد والضوابط التى يصدر بها قرار من  رئيس الجمهورية          ومن حيث إنه قد خلت أوراق هذه الدعوى مما يفيد صدور قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بالقواعد والضوابط التى يجوز بمقتضاها لوزير التعليم العالى تحويل الطلاب فى حالات الضرورة القصوى ولظروف غير متوقعه مما يفيد رغبة رئيس الجمهورية فى ترك الأمر للظروف الطارئة كل وفقا لخصوصيتها وعمومية تأثيرها على حياة المصريين المقيمين بالخارج لتكزن القواعد والضوابط  فى كل منها على حده كما أنه إنه ولحين صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية بهذه القواعد والضوابط العامة إذا ما قرر ذلك مستقبلا يراعى ما يجمعها  من أنها وفقا لفتوى الجمعية العمومية المشار إليها حالات الضرورة العامة الملحة التى لا تخرج عن الأصول والمبادئ العامة للنظام العام الدستورى للبلاد إلا فى حدود وإطار مقتضيات الضرورة والمصلحة القومية العامة ولرعاية المصالح الأعلى فى المستوى القومى من التى أدنى منها فالأمن القومى ودفع العدوان عن البلاد واستقلالها وحماية أرواح المواطنين وأموالهم وحرياتهم فى مواقع الحروب والاضطرابات ونقلهم سالمين داخل البلاد مقدم على غيره فى أوضاع الضرورات المذكورة ويتعين أن يتم مواجهة ذلك وتحقيقه فى إطار الشرعية الدستورية العامة وبحسب الحاجة اللازمة دون توسع أو قياس، وإذ أن الواجب الأساسى للدولة فى كل وقت وبصفة خاصة فى أوقات الحروب والاضطرابات الاستثنائية العامة حماية حياة وأموال وأعراض المواطنين وكذلك حرياتهم وتأمين سلامتهم فإنه يجب عليها فى حالات الحروب والاضطرابات العامة التى تهدد حياة المواطنين المصريين المقيمين خارج إقليم الدولة أن تؤمن سلامتهم أن تعمل ما فى وسعها لنقلهم وإبعادهم عن مواطن الخطر على حياتهم وأرواحهم بكل الوسائل وأن تنقلهم إلى داخل البلاد حماية لهم من أى عدوان أو تهديد وإذا ما كان ذلك ممكناً وهو ما يحدث بالفعل فى كل دول العالم المتمدين، وهو ما التزمت به الدولة فى كل حرب أو حالة طوارئ استثنائية عامة تمس مصالح الجاليات والطوائف المصرية الموجودة خارج الوطن 
ومن ثم فإنه وفقا للفتوى  يتعين التسليم بأنه فى حالات الضرورة العامة الملحة والظروف الاستثنائية يكون للمجلس الأعلى للجامعات أن يضع قواعد عامة ومجردة لتنظيم قبول تحويل الطلاب من الجامعات الأجنبية إلى الجامعة المصرية، والذين حتمت حالة الحرب أو الاضطرابات الاستثنائية العامة بالخارج أو ما يماثلها وعودتهم مع ذويهم إلى البلاد حماية لحياتهم وحريتهم وحفاظاً على كيانهم فى الحدود التى تحقق ذلك الغرض الأسمى الواجب إعلائه ورعايته فى حالة الضرورة العامة الملحة والظروف الاستثنائية العامة وهو حماية حياة وحرية وأموال ومصالح المصرى الذى يقيم خارج إقليم الدولة واتخاذ كل الوسائل لعودته للوطن وتأمينه وتأمين مصالحه الأساسية وبينها حقه فى التعليم الجامعى وبالتالى فإنه يتعين أن تلتزم القواعد العامة التى يضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بالتحويل بعودته للوطن وتأمينه وتأمين مصالحه الأساسية بتحويله إلى الجامعات المصرية فى هذه الحالات الطارئة وظروف الضرورة العامة الملحة  
    ومن ثم فإنه يشترط فى حالات الضرورة أن تكون عامة ملحة وبالتالى يستبعد منها  حالات الضرورة الفردية بسبب إنهاء عقد العمل  أو غيرة من أسباب انتهاء أسباب الإقامة خارج البلاد فكلها أسباب متوقعة وغير مستبعده بالنسبة لأى مصرى خارج بلاده   

كما أن تقيد الجامعات بشرط المجموع للتحويل من الجامعات غير الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات أمر يمليه المنطق والعقل والضمير قبل القانون الذى يفرضه فعلا حتى لا تخل بتكافؤ الفرص بين راغبى التحويل  بين الجامعات الخاضعة لأحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات داخل البلاد  ومن يتلقون تعليمهم فى جامعات غير خاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات والمقيمين خارج البلاد سواء كانوا قد توجهوا إليها طلبا للالتحاق بالكلية التى يرغبون فى دراسة مجالها بعد أن بدد مجموعهم أحلامهم فى الالتحاق بها داخل البلاد فى أحد الجامعات الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات أو غيره من الأسباب  
      ومن حيث إن هذا النهج فى فهم صحيح أحكام الدستور والقانون  هو الذى يؤدى على إعمال واحترام أحكام مبدأى المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص بين المصريين جميعا والذين كانا الأساس الذى شادت علية المحكمة الدستورية العليا العديد إن لم يكن  معظم أحكامها التى انتهت فيها إلى عدم دستورية العديد من النصوص التشريعية التى مست من قريب أو بعيد بمقتضيات هذين المبدأين ومنها  المادة 76 التى كانت تجيز  دون التقيد بمجموع الدرجات قبول عدد من أبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس فى كل كلية لا يزيد على عدد محدد من أبناء العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس الحاليين أو السابقين بالجامعات أو أمانة المجلس الأعلى ... ...وما يماثلها واعتبرت تلك النصوص غير دستورية لتقريرها ميزة لبعض الطوائف بنسبة معينة دون التقيد بمجموع الدرجات فى الالتحاق ببعض الكليات على أساس أنها امتياز لا صلة له بالمبادئ والأسس الدستورية العليا.( حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 106 لسنة 6 ق جلسة 29 من يونية المجموعة ج 3 ص 329 وما بعدها ).
       ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعية مقيده بالفرقة  الثالثة بكلية كلية الطب جامعة النقاط الخمس بدولة ليبيا بعد حصولها على الثانوية العامة من مصر بمجموع لا يصل إلى الحد الأدنى للقبول بكلية الطب بجامعة المنصورة فى سنة حصولها على الثانوية العامة والتحاقها بالجامعة المشار إليها كما لم تقدم المدعية ما يفيد أن عودتها إلى البلاد كان ضمن حالة من حالات الضرورة العامة والظروف الاستثنائية غير المتوقعة  وليس الفردية بصورة موثقة يعتد بها قانونا بما يشكل حالة من  حالات الضرورة القصوى  والظروف غير المتوقعة  مما ينتفي معه شروط التحويل من الجامعة المراد التحويل منها إلى جامعة المنصورة  ومن ثم فإن رفض هذه الأخيرة تحويلها لا تثريب عليها فيه  فلا مخالفة فيه للقانون بحسبان أن المشرع قد اشترط للتحويل حالات الضرورة القصوى  ولظروف غير المتوقعة بما ينطوى عليه ذلك من سلطة تقديرية لجهة  الإدارة فى تقدير مدى توافر  حالة من حالات الضرورة القصوى والظروف غير المتوقعة  وهو هنا وزير التعليم العالى وفقا للتعديل الأخير لنص المادة 87 المشار إليه فضلا عن أنها لم تطلب التحويل  الذى يتم فى مثل حالة الطالبة عند توافر شروطه مركزيا عن طريق  مكتب التنسيق للقبول بالجامعات والمعاهد عملا بأحكام المادة 87 المشار إليها  خاصة وأن ذلك جاء مراعاة منها وامتثالا لحكم المادة 87  من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49لسنة1972 في شأن تنظيم الجامعات الصادرة معدلة بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 354 لسنة 1991 وفى ضوء الحقائق التى أدت إلى هذا التعديل منعا من التحايل على المبادىء الدستورية وأخصها تكافؤ الفرص بين راغبى التحويل بين الجامعات داخل البلاد والمحولين من خارج البلاد
ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر  متفقا وصحيح حكم القانون مما يتعين  معه الحكم برفض الدعوى
ومن حيث إن من خسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملا بحكم المادة 184 مرافعات .*" فلهـــــــــــذه الأســــــــــباب "*

*حكمت المحكمة :  بقبول الدعوى شكلا ، ورفضها موضوعا، وألزمت المدعية المصروفات*

----------

